# Best way to cook Gizzards?



## Robin (Mar 11, 2013)

I picked up chicken gizzards the other day. I love KFC gizzards but most KFC no longer make them. I've been told the best way to cook them is with a pressure cooker, but I don't have one of those. I know if you do it wrong they can get a bit tough. So how do I make these very yummy and delicious?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2013)

You can cook them in a pot and get the same results as with a pressure cooker.  The only thing a pressure cookers does is cook things faster, not differently.

You can simmer them in chicken stock for an hour then dry, cool, coat with flour and deep fry them.


----------



## jkath (Mar 11, 2013)

I cook turkey gizzards & organs for my dog - I just boil them in water with garlic for 2 hours.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 11, 2013)

i like chicken giblets (small gizzards?) for myself, boiled with onion and celery, and whatever other veggies need to be used up, for 1 1/2 to 2 hours.  i don't deep fry the giblets, just add hot sauce or sriracha to a bit of the cooking liquid for a sauce to go with.  noodles or rice can be added to the pot near the end of cooking if desired, and go well too. a practically do-nothing, tasty dish...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 11, 2013)

I fry them up and throw them in the rice pot.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2013)

Along with chicken livers, they can be used in a dirty rice recipe.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2013)

If you have a meat grinder you can grind them along with a couple of bell peppers, onions and celery.  Season with salt pepper and Bell's poultry seasoning.  Cook on top of the stove until the mixture is no longer pink and then add a cup or two of water or chicken stock.  Cover and put into a 325 oven for an hour and a half to two hours, until the liquid is almost gone.   The secret is the low slow cooking to break down and dissolve the connective tissue. 

This mixture is great piled into a hoagie roll and splashed with some hot sauce.  I first had this years ago at a local clam bake.  It was one of the most popular items. 

I suppose instead of a roll you could use taco shells and make gizzard tacos!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 11, 2013)

Please explain to me the KFC gizzard experience, as I've never been to a KFC that offered them.  If I know if they are breaded, battered, seasoned similarly to the chicken, or sauced, I may be able to duplicate them, and share what I learn.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## vitauta (Mar 11, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you have a meat grinder you can grind them along with a couple of bell peppers, onions and celery.  Season with salt pepper and Bell's poultry seasoning.  Cook on top of the stove until the mixture is no longer pink and then add a cup or two of water or chicken stock.  Cover and put into a 325 oven for an hour and a half to two hours, until the liquid is almost gone.   The secret is the low slow cooking to break down and dissolve the connective tissue.
> 
> This mixture is great piled into a hoagie roll and splashed with some hot sauce.  I first had this years ago at a local clam bake.  It was one of the most popular items.
> 
> I suppose instead of a roll you could use taco shells and make gizzard tacos!




yumm!  aunt bea, you have just made me ready to rush out and buy a meat grinder.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Mar 11, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Please explain to me the KFC gizzard experience, as I've never been to a KFC that offered them.  If I know if they are breaded, battered, seasoned similarly to the chicken, or sauced, I may be able to duplicate them, and share what I learn.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Gizzards and livers (with a few hearts thrown in) were an off menu item at KFC for years.  They are gone from my local stores.  I think they were prepared with the same breading and in the same oil as original.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2013)

Gizzards are shaped something like an hour glass and I always cut the tough gristle part in the middle out and toss it. Then you have the two more tender end pieces ready to cook however you like.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 12, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Gizzards are shaped something like an hour glass and I always cut the tough gristle part in the middle out and toss it. Then you have the two more tender end pieces ready to cook however you like.




i do that too, kayelle, but not to all of them. i leave some of the gizzards as they are cause i like to  chew on the grisly parts.  same thing with the chewy parts of ham hocks, and such....

btw, kayelle, how is your ankle coming along?  are you able to get around, drive a car and such?  is hubby helping with the cooking?  at least where you live, you don't have to worry about the hazards of ice and snow in your travels....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 12, 2013)

Bigjim68 said:


> Gizzards and livers (with a few hearts thrown in) were an off menu item at KFC for years.  They are gone from my local stores.  I think they were prepared with the same breading and in the same oil as original.



I'll see what I can do.  It won't be until after next payday though.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 12, 2013)

Give them a simmer for 20 minutes in a nicely flavored stock...
My mom always used wine, water, garlic and pepper.
Take them out, let them cool long enough to handle.
Bread in seasoned flour, I like garlic, cayenne, onion and a bit
of poultry seasoning.
Fry them just long enough to crisp the breading, and enjoy!
Great with ranch dip!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 12, 2013)

I love them in the chicken soup plain, or better yet in a stew.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 12, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i do that too, kayelle, but not to all of them. i leave some of the gizzards as they are cause i like to  chew on the grisly parts.  same thing with the chewy parts of ham hocks, and such....
> 
> btw, kayelle, how is your ankle coming along?  are you able to get around, drive a car and such?  is hubby helping with the cooking?  at least where you live, you don't have to worry about the hazards of ice and snow in your travels....



Thanks for asking, Vit. The breaks were a bone in my right foot and several ribs. I'm really tired of spending the night in my recliner because of the ribs, but dealing with my bed is out of the question. My foot (with a brace thingy) now allows me to walk the length of this small house if I need to do that, but Steve insists on wheeling me in the borrowed transport wheel chair to keep me off of it as much as possible. If this accident was due to ice, and not just my clumsiness I'd never leave the house in winter again!


----------

